# First time Slin/Insulin use while on Test Tren and Dbol



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

Thought i'd give slin a shot

250mg Test p/w

450mg Tren p/w

30mg Dbol p/w

thinking of this protocol, starting on 2iu

6.00 Preworkout meal - high carb high protein low fat

7.00 Workout

8.00 Immediately post workout have shake (20g dextrose, 50g protein, 10g creatine gluconate, 5g glutamine, 10g EAA)

9.00 Post workout meal - high carb high protein low fat

9.15 shoot 2iu as soon as meal finished

Thoughts? What about with other meals as well?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

2iu once a day is not realy worth doing if you do it 5 times a day after meals is better hopefully stone csn help you with this as i do 3 x10 iu a day myself


----------



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply mate yeah i know it ain't enough but thats just what i was gunna start on. Going to start today but its my rest day. Going to have 4iu after first meal today. Lucozade on hand lol.


----------



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

4iu after 15 mins of meal.. had a bit of trouble with the ****in novorapid pen, pressed down on the trigger and didnt realise it goes back to 0iu once youve pressed it, but it actually stopped at 2iu.. so reset and did another 2iu just to be sure.. measured blood sugar using BGM these are the results

15mins after meal just before injection : 8.1 mmol

half hour after injection: 4.1 mmol


----------



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

4.8 mmol 1 hour 15 mins after injection... so far so good. felt a tiny bit shakey at times but sipped on a bit of lucozade and fine now.. Another meal now high protein high carb.


----------



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

Did 5iu after 2nd clean meal of the day along with a whey/casein blend and glutamine, eaa's and creatine gluconate. Apparently glutamine 10g is needed as it reduces risk of hypo as well as muscle recovery effects. Did another 5iu after 3rd meal of the day. checking blood glucose every hour. Put on a lot of weight this week already so things are going good, anyone got advice about my current protocol?


----------



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

6iu after 2nd meal of day, 6iu post workout.. Feel much, much fuller already, weight hasnt really increased by much but feeling stronger than the first week as well.. Already loving slin.. will up to 7iu tomorrow see how that goes.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

So in 4 days you have jumped from 2iu to 7iu... it not a race mate. 

Steady down abit and give it time, all your going to do is get fat at

that rate, you mite be spining the needle on the scales up but it aint going

to be muscle poundage your putting on.

Its not about tryin to find your insulin tolerance here, it about trying to assist

in the long term objective of muscle gains......you can take any med on the planet

but real gains they don't come that quick.


----------



## ChokeYouOut (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, understand what your saying but i was planning on 10iu twice a day so just building up to that mate


----------

